# Yard Sales do not disappoint! Blobs and sodas!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 3, 2019)

When I can't dig, I usually put around yard sales and antique stores for good deals on bottles. Usually it is hit or miss, but this time it was definitely hit for me! After getting many bad sales a sale that said it had bottles came up. When I got there I got excited. A collector was letting go of some of his dug bottles. Even after the antique dealers had come through, I ended up with three blobs and crown top soda for only $25!

James Smiddy New London, CT, Jas. J McGuane Meriden, Conn. , A Porto New Haven, Conn. , and a C U Sauter New London, Conn soda.




The next yard sale I went to had a antiques and a few soda bottles including two quart sodas.

Marathon Beverages Norwich, Conn. Art Deco (probably dug), Light Rock Beverage Co. Hartford, Conn, and a Bacon Bottling Co. Hartford, Conn.



I then decided to visit a local antiques store and came out with a large haul for only $30.

B Kearns 30 Central Ave. J.C. (anyone know where this is from?), Merrill's Beverages, Saybrook, Conn. , Edward Keefe New London, Conn. , Fred Boock Tarrytown, N.Y. , and a Bove & Coclianese Catskill, N.Y.



Overall I killed it! I guess this is proof that their are good deals at yard sales if you persist enough to find them.

Thanks for reading,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2019)

the marathon beverages has a neat design , definitely a unique design as I haven't seen an art deco in that exact shape before , pretty sure it would clean up more , likely just dirt or light rust on it


----------



## yacorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice buys.  Love finding good deals like these

do you collect 1920s-1950s CT sodas/beers?  I have tons of them and would be interested in selling/trading if you’re interested


----------



## yacorie (Dec 3, 2019)

The Kearns is a bottle from jersey city.  Not a rare bottle but a nice one


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 3, 2019)

yacorie said:


> Nice buys.  Love finding good deals like these
> 
> do you collect 1920s-1950s CT sodas/beers?  I have tons of them and would be interested in selling/trading if you’re interested



Sent you a PM


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 3, 2019)

RCO said:


> the marathon beverages has a neat design , definitely a unique design as I haven't seen an art deco in that exact shape before , pretty sure it would clean up more , likely just dirt or light rust on it



Yeah, all it needs is a quick rinse and scrub with a bottle brush. Will defintely be an eye catcher when it is cleaned!


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2019)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Yeah, all it needs is a quick rinse and scrub with a bottle brush. Will defintely be an eye catcher when it is cleaned!



I imagine there is lots of neat 20's/30's era art deco bottles from your area as it was one of the main industrial area at the time and likely a lot of bottlers


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2019)

Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## slugplate (Dec 4, 2019)

The "Kearns" bottle with "J.C." I believe is referring to Jersey City, NJ.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 4, 2019)

Awesome! Never have found good stuff like that at garage/yard sales.....yet.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 4, 2019)

RCO said:


> I imagine there is lots of neat 20's/30's era art deco bottles from your area as it was one of the main industrial area at the time and likely a lot of bottlers



there are so many.  I keep saving them hoping that some day I’ll find someone who collects embossed and deco bottles from the 20s-50s


----------

